# My average pay is $20 per hour



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi,
With Uber/Ubereats, I average $20-$25 per night, 4-5 hours driveing.
My advice is; If you " Love " what your doing, You will earn the pay. Tips have greatly increased also.
When I realized, I really enjoy my job, I realized it was because I really enjoy the people, the conversations, the interactions, and we really are all the same. I invite them into my car as if it was my home. 
Since it's late at night, I ask them if they need to stop and get food. Nobody wants to go to bed hungry. They appreciate that. I'm also willing to help with whatever they need. " Restrictions do apply " Lol.
I treat them, how I want to be treated. Simple and Sweet!!!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> With Uber/Ubereats, I average $20-$25 per night, 4-5 hours driveing.
> My advice is; If you " Love " what your doing, You will earn the pay. Tips have greatly increased also.
> When I realized, I really enjoy my job, I realized it was because I really enjoy the people, the conversations, the interactions, and we really are all the same. I invite them into my car as if it was my home.
> ...


Awesome! Can you give us a sample break-down of how you made $20-$25 in a given night?

Show us your log (for one day...pick any day), I want to study your numbers. Of course, mention any cash tips, since they will not be shown.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

losiglow said:


> View attachment 358518


This just sent me into a non stop laughter ???. Everyone needs to see this meme and read the post again.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> With Uber/Ubereats, I average $20-$25 per night, 4-5 hours driveing.
> My advice is; If you " Love " what your doing, You will earn the pay. Tips have greatly increased also.
> When I realized, I really enjoy my job, I realized it was because I really enjoy the people, the conversations, the interactions, and we really are all the same. I invite them into my car as if it was my home.
> ...


Hello welcome to the forum ? I'm glad Uber is going good for you but if you don't already have a business or job, please seek one or the other out. Best of luck to you


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

In my market, I would have to get 6 orders of $3 in an hour to get $20, simply not possible.

Enjoy while it last.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> With Uber/Ubereats, I average $20-$25 per night, 4-5 hours driveing.
> My advice is; If you " Love " what your doing, You will earn the pay. Tips have greatly increased also.
> When I realized, I really enjoy my job, I realized it was because I really enjoy the people, the conversations, the interactions, and we really are all the same. I invite them into my car as if it was my home.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA SO FAKE!!!!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

I live between 3 towns, 1 of which has 5 bars within walking distance of each other. 
Also keep in mind, Legalized Recreational Marijuana put Ubereats on the map! 
But ya, some nights are slow, especially around the 1st of the month when all the bill's are due. I just gotta be patient.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> View attachment 358518


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Screenshots

I'd like to remind you it is an illegal business practice here in America to not disclose you are a paid shill


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Screenshots
> 
> 
> I'd like to remind you it is an illegal business practice here in America to not disclose you are a paid shill


Lol, what's a paid shill?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA SO FAKE!!!!


$20+ doing rideshare is very possible, it is my usual and many others on here. It really depends on market and the given day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Galveston said:


> Screenshots
> 
> 
> I'd like to remind you it is an illegal business practice here in America to not disclose you are a paid shill


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Awesome! Can you give us a sample break-down of how you made $20-$25 in a given night?
> 
> Show us your log (for one day...pick any day), I want to study your numbers. Of course, mention any cash tips, since they will not be shown.


I don't know how to screen shot.
Those good nights also mean I had long trips either 35 min+ or to the airports.
I usually drive 30-35 hrs a week. 10:00pm--3:30am
I earn about $500-$600 a week.
I know drivers that make $1000--$1500 a week.
They drive 12hrs a day in San Francisco. I could never do it. I'm beat tired after 5 hrs.
San Francisco tears up your car. They said they go through brakes and clutches like crazy.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> $20+ doing rideshare is very possible, it is my usual and many others on here. It really depends on market and the given day.


Thank you for that!!!



Mkang14 said:


> This just sent me into a non stop laughter ???. Everyone needs to see this meme and read the post again.


Lmao, it's TRUE, Location, Location. 
Seriously, with your sense of humor, you must be a lot of fun to ride with!!! Stay with it!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Lmao, it's TRUE, Location, Location.
> Seriously, with your sense of humor, you must be a lot of fun to ride with!!! Stay with it!!!


See you complimented me now I'm inclined to believe you. It's simple ?‍♀


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> In my market, I would have to get 6 orders of $3 in an hour to get $20, simply not possible.
> 
> Enjoy while it last.


It is possible though,
Don't give up!!!
When Ubereats started here almost 2 years ago, it was only McDonald's. It was Slow. . . . As H. Now there's probably 15 restaurants I deliver from. It just takes some time. But, I live between 3 towns with a total population of around 250,000 with a whole lot of pot smokers, drinkers, and a s**t load of police in one town. Also, 8 of 10 people have DUI's so I guess that fortunately and unfortunately helps the rideshare / food delivery business.
Please stay with it, give it some more time.?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Awesome! Can you give us a sample break-down of how you made $20-$25 in a given night?
> 
> Show us your log (for one day...pick any day), I want to study your numbers. Of course, mention any cash tips, since they will not be shown.


"_*Show us your log any log (for one day...pick any day"*_

Wednesday


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Lmao,
If it was that easy, I would! Hahaha



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> $20+ doing rideshare is very possible, it is my usual and man
> 
> 
> TheDevilisaParttimer said:
> ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_*Show us your log any log (for one day...pick any day"*_
> 
> Wednesday


Hey at least it wasn't in a toilet


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Hey at least it wasn't in a toilet


Hahahaha,
That crossed my mind also.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> With Uber/Ubereats, I average $20-$25 per night, 4-5 hours driveing.
> My advice is; If you " Love " what your doing, You will earn the pay. Tips have greatly increased also.
> When I realized, I really enjoy my job, I realized it was because I really enjoy the people, the conversations, the interactions, and we really are all the same. I invite them into my car as if it was my home.
> ...


We all believe you mate........it is pretty obvious that you are not a driver by the bs dribble you just wrote about. lmfao.



losiglow said:


> View attachment 358518


I sure as heck hope its a troll as nobody in their right mind would spout out that crap if they were actually driver slaves.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

LOLL I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING AT THE BUTTER ONE


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> We all believe you mate........it is pretty obvious that you are not a driver by the bs dribble you just wrote about. lmfao.
> 
> 
> I sure as heck hope its a troll as nobody in their right mind would spout out that crap if they were actually driver slaves.





nouberipo said:


> We all believe you mate........it is pretty obvious that you are not a driver by the bs dribble you just wrote about. lmfao.
> 
> 
> I sure as heck hope its a troll as nobody in their right mind would spout out that crap if they were actually driver slaves.


Hey,
4,630 trips. Riders used to say, I'm not allowed to tip you, Uber said not to tip you. I said BullS**t, it's my car, my phone, my gas. You Can Tip Me!!! I don't work for Uber, I work for me, and I Love My Job!!! 
They said, they were hungry, but you're not allowed to stop. I said, where do you want to get food? Let's go. I said, You are paying me through the app. I go where you want, not where Uber says. Now they want to buy me food and they tip. 
Sometimes you got to work around the system.
Sometimes the system doesn't even exist. 
It is the area I drive though. I make it fun.



nouberipo said:


> We all believe you mate........it is pretty obvious that you are not a driver by the bs dribble you just wrote about. lmfao.
> 
> 
> I sure as heck hope its a troll as nobody in their right mind would spout out that crap if they were actually driver slaves.





nouberipo said:


> We all believe you mate........it is pretty obvious that you are not a driver by the bs dribble you just wrote about. lmfao.
> 
> 
> I sure as heck hope its a troll as nobody in their right mind would spout out that crap if they were actually driver slaves.


Its average $20-$25 per hour. 35 hours a week. Minus $15 a day in gas. Just sayin.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://nypost.com/2019/09/19/trump-says-he-keeps-cash-on-hand-so-he-can-leave-tips/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

losiglow said:


> View attachment 358518


I've noticed in the last few days how when a well-known member starts a thread, there is an eerily similar thread by a new member the same day or next day.

I'm not saying the "new member" is the same person. But hopefully, you'll get what I'm saying.

Here's an example of @Benjamin M thread about the same topic.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-must-be-doing-something-right.352398/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I've noticed in the last few days how when a well-known member starts a thread, there is an eerily similar thread by a new member the same day or next day.
> 
> I'm not saying the "new member" is the same person. But hopefully, you'll get what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not only guaranteed not to be a shill, I've been hated by many other drivers here that I've met in person. ?

This is my account. There are many like it but this one is mine. My account's name is Shirley.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I've noticed in the last few days how when a well-known member starts a thread, there is an eerily similar thread by a new member the same day or next day.
> 
> I'm not saying the "new member" is the same person. But hopefully, you'll get what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Actually, I made an account months ago, but forgot about it. It also seemed kind of boring.
Today, I decided to see what the AB5 was really about. The forum was so controversial and informative, and the advice I received about phones and Uber driving in general was very supportive, and entertaining.



Benjamin M said:


> Well, I'm not only guaranteed not to be a shill, I've been hated by many other drivers here that I've met in person. ?
> 
> This is my account. There are many like it but this one is mine. My account's name is Shirley.


Hi,
My name is Samarie, somebody called me a shill today, what's a shill?
I'm supposed to be out driving right now, but I can't get off this forum. Everyone is so entertaining, even if I disagree with their views. They're so opinionated and funny at the same time. True Uber Traits!!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> Actually, I made an account months ago, but forgot about it. It also seemed kind of boring.
> Today, I decided to see what the AB5 was really about. The forum was so controversial and informative, and the advice I received about phones and Uber driving in general was very supportive, and entertaining.
> 
> 
> ...


Basically, anyone here that posts anything positive or optimistic, especially a new member, is viewed as an Uber employee aka "shill".

Welcome to UP.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Basically, anyone here that posts anything positive or optimistic, especially a new member, is viewed as an Uber employee aka "shill".
> 
> Welcome to UP. :smiles:


Okay,
Thank you!!! There's been many times that I wanted to pull an Uber rep. through my phone while messaging the smartass. I stuck with it, til I got what I wanted. I got cheated out of quest promos twice. They said for picking up the same people.
I said, I work where I live, of course you pick up the same people. So when I recognize the name, I should tell them no? She said oh no, I'll make a note on your account that you live in a small community.
I was accused of requesting myself because I also have the rider app on my phone. Anyway, it's all good now, at least for now.
I keep a sense of humor and enjoy the riders, they're also good people!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

This week so far. Lyft is generally not worth mentioning but today was decent.

Markets vary. Averaging around $20+ hour here lately. But, of course, we're destroying our cars and have to deal with expenses + taxes.

Oh, look, someone is doing pretty well and is happy! Troll! Shill! Employee! ?

Not to say that it doesn't happen but yeah.. ?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Expenses. Toll doesn't count toward hourly rate. Neither does gas... The 'I make 20/hr' is just lying to yourself.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

wicked said:


> Expenses. Toll doesn't count toward hourly rate. Neither does gas... The 'I make 20/hr' is just lying to yourself.


That's in reality no where near $20/hr. You drivers can't be honest with yourselves, how can we fight for better treatment,


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wicked said:


> Expenses. Toll doesn't count toward hourly rate. Neither does gas... The 'I make 20/hr' is just lying to yourself.


Talking gross pay. My daily costs are around $13. But, of course, there's always maintenance and taxes - I mentioned that.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

In defense of the OP, it is entirely possible that he is still making good money. Strangely enough, I picked up a rider from a small town in Iowa where there are literally only two drivers in the entire town. You know they are killing it out there.

For us big city dwellers, remember, we have a lot of competition, not just from people who are using solely our platform, but from people that use both platforms or just the opposite platform. the less competition you have, the more money you make.

@Uarefree, I don't know how you take screenshots on iPhone, but if you have an Android, if you hold down the power button and the volume down button for about two seconds you will see a screenshot get taken


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If only I started loving what I am doing! Then maybe I could get half the other 500 drivers in the area to drop dead and then I might make more than $5 an hour!

Maybe I'll just try smiling more as my car gets repo'd and I am homeless?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> View attachment 358739
> 
> If only I started loving what I am doing! Then maybe I could get half the other 500 drivers in the area to drop dead and then I might make more than $5 an hour!
> 
> Maybe I'll just try smiling more as my car gets repo'd and I am homeless?


Ooof! What's your AR? Over saturated market? Are you also on Lyft?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> With Uber/Ubereats, I average $20-$25 per night, 4-5 hours driveing.
> My advice is; If you " Love " what your doing, You will earn the pay. Tips have greatly increased also.
> When I realized, I really enjoy my job, I realized it was because I really enjoy the people, the conversations, the interactions, and we really are all the same. I invite them into my car as if it was my home.
> ...


In other words your pay after expenses is minimum wage if you drive a regular car and about $12 an hour if you drive a 10 year old Prius.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Basically, anyone here that posts anything positive or optimistic, especially a new member, is viewed as an Uber employee aka "shill".
> 
> Welcome to UP.


I disagree with this. It's the rare opportunity to educate a new driver that cannot be missed. When the going logic out there is 'lower fares = higher volume' and 'i will drive for anything as long as it's flexible' there really is not much real upside to Uber/Lyft as a driver.

What pisses me off is that Uber takes advantage of people who don't know any better. They really need to be protected. Free market yaddah yaddah yaddah.

A free market relies on perfect information. I would say 90% of drivers haven't crunched the numbers -and worse, believe they are making over minimum wage.

See, you are unique because you post a pay statement that reflects you know something. Any time I see 50-60hours I say a little prayer for the driver.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I used to do a lot of ubereats when they offered good bonuses. The only app gigs in my market half worth doing now is Postmates and sometimes Grubhub. Uber, Lyft And Ubereats is a waste time and resources unless you don’t mind driving 60+ hours a week....To make $20 a hour in my market doing ubereats you be driving your a$$ off..lol?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> With Uber/Ubereats, I average $20-$25 per night, 4-5 hours driveing.


Is that over & above the amount given to you for mileage? How about for the cost of "empty mileage" you do between dropping off one pax and picking up another?


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> In defense of the OP, it is entirely possible that he is still making good money. Strangely enough, I picked up a rider from a small town in Iowa where there are literally only two drivers in the entire town. You know they are killing it out there.
> 
> For us big city dwellers, remember, we have a lot of competition, not just from people who are using solely our platform, but from people that use both platforms or just the opposite platform. the less competition you have, the more money you make.
> 
> @Uarefree, I don't know how you take screenshots on iPhone, but if you have an Android, if you hold down the power button and the volume down button for about two seconds you will see a screenshot get taken


Thank you so much, I'll try it!!!



jeanocelot said:


> Is that over & above the amount given to you for mileage? How about for the cost of "empty mileage" you do between dropping off one pax and picking up another?


Last night was a little slow, I made $48 in 3 hrs. All local so I didn't use much gas. Tonight will be better, but usually Saturday night is big, people tend to make a bigger party night. I've been in the same area for 3 yrs. So it's pretty much predictable.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

wicked said:


> I disagree with this. It's the rare opportunity to educate a new driver that cannot be missed. When the going logic out there is 'lower fares = higher volume' and 'i will drive for anything as long as it's flexible' there really is not much real upside to Uber/Lyft as a driver.
> 
> What pisses me off is that Uber takes advantage of people who don't know any better. They really need to be protected. Free market yaddah yaddah yaddah.
> 
> ...


There is nothing near a free market when the algorithm is a secret and they aren't even giving us the address before accepting the ping let alone the destination or an estimated length. Then there should be no coercion whatsoever. If I don't want to accept the ping or I want to cancel the ride then that is my right! No threats of deactivation. No throttling of pings, etc. Let the offer pay enough such that I am willing to take it, otherwise NO.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

wicked said:


> Expenses. Toll doesn't count toward hourly rate. Neither does gas... The 'I make 20/hr' is just lying to yourself.


Hi,
I'm not saying $20 per hrs. every night. 
I drive 7 nights a week, = 35 hrs. When I average 7 nights, -- $15 gas per night.+ tips it's right around $20.



Benjamin M said:


> This week so far. Lyft is generally not worth mentioning but today was decent.
> 
> Markets vary. Averaging around $20+ hour here lately. But, of course, we're destroying our cars and have to deal with expenses + taxes.
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft


touberornottouber said:


> There is nothing near a free market when the algorithm is a secret and they aren't even giving us the address before accepting the ping let alone the destination or an estimated length. Then there should be no coercion whatsoever. If I don't want to accept the ping or I want to cancel the ride then that is my right! No threats of deactivation. No throttling of pings, etc. Let the offer pay enough such that I am willing to take it, otherwise NO.


Hi,
I read 1/2 of all new Ubers quit within the 1st year. My 1st couple months was great, then I had to do Lyft to make ends meet. Now there's few Ubers and a lot of Lyfts. Most of them only come out on the weekend. I'm out every night. Lucky me.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Last night.

Lyft $78
Uber $65.61
Cash Tip: $4
Total: $147.61

Started approx 6:15 and got home about 12:10. Took a half hour break on this shift. Roughly 5 1/2 hours working. Had a full tank of gas when started the night, filled up at the end of night for $24.33. Didn't track miles last night, but at $2.55/gal was 9.5 gal burned at 20mpg 190 miles. Which that's to many miles, probably 140ish. Had a ride to Park City which is a 15 mile 3,000 foot climb and guzzles the gas plus some driving up there which is hilly. Less MPG. Half hour dead head eventually back to Salt Lake, 30 minutes. A good hour over 6 hours of no productivity.

$147.61
-$24.33
-<toss whatever other expenses in here>
5.5 hrs
For $22.41 / hr

I probably should have just DF home after the bar/dinner rush ended in Park City, that would have kept my per hour higher. Only made $20 from 10:15-12:15. Was a very good early evening. Flat late evening.

Anyway..... probably ran $18-20/hr last night.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey,
Heck ya, that's what I'm talking about. You had a Good night!!! 
Sometimes, I just say to myself: " Go Home! "
Save your gas. Tomorrow's the night. Every nights different.
Rideshare is addicting.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Just remember, we are providing a huge service to people. It is not anyone's divine ride to sit in the back seat and have someone chauffeur you around. People should tip more. Yeah I will admit that I am salty AF, that's what happens when people make you part of their budget for the day. It salts you. 

Uber should be ashamed for taking a service for the rich and giving it to the poor for free.


----------

